
FDA Drug Shortages - robomartin
https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/drugshortages/
======
robomartin
Can someone with experience in this domain chip in with how to interpret this
information?

What I am getting at is that this might look bad, yet those of us without
expertise and daily exposure to this segment have no idea what this might look
like on average under normal circumstances.

In other words, this list might not accurately reflect causation by the
COVID-19 event.

I STRONGLY URGE anyone looking at this link without the appropriate background
not to reach any conclusions until someone with the appropriate credentials
puts this data into context.

